# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses desde el aire

## Luján

Hola! os voy a colocar aquí algunas fotos de algunos embalses que pude ver al regresar de Canarias.

El avión entró a la Península por encima de la frontera con Portugal, pude ver Huelva a la derecha.

Todos estos embalses (ordenados de Sur a Norte, según el vuelo del avión) están situados a la derecha de la ruta del avión y supongo que pertenecerán a las CH del Guadalquivir, alguno del Guadiana y/o del Tajo.

Os agradecería que me ayudarais a nombrarlos, pues no los conozco.








Este me encanta, parece un ave fenix

----------


## Luján

Aquí van más fotos de embalses y alrededores. Estos sí que los conozco


Buendía


Benageber, que bonito todo nevado


Loriguilla, aunque se ve bien poco


Buseo, se puede ver que en Chera ha nevado.

EDIT: Sólo un detalle. Estas fotos están colgadas en un album web Picasa (estoy haciendo el manual para enseñar a colgarlas)

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buenas fotos Luján.
La verdad es que desde el aire se aprecia mucho mejor lo que han aumentado de capacidad y sobre todo toda esa reserva de agua que es la nieve.

Un saludo

----------


## juanlo

Vamos a ver Lujan, tirando de google earth, se pueden averiguar cuales són.
1º- Embalse del Piedras
2º- Embalse de Zufre
3º- Embalse de la Minilla y embalse de Cala (lago del serrano)
4º- Embalse del Pintado.
5º- Embalse se Sierra Bollera y embalse de Puente Nuevo
Los dos últimos luego intento averiguar cuales son.
Bonitas fotos.

----------


## Luján

> Vamos a ver Lujan, tirando de google earth, se pueden averiguar cuales són.
> 1º- Embalse del Piedras
> 2º- Embalse de Zufre
> 3º- Embalse de la Minilla y embalse de Cala (lago del serrano)
> 4º- Embalse del Pintado.
> 5º- Embalse se Sierra Bollera y embalse de Puente Nuevo
> Los dos últimos luego intento averiguar cuales son.
> Bonitas fotos.



Muchas Gracias.

La verdad es que me daba pereza lo del Google earth :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Era por si alguien los conocia a simple vista

----------


## juanlo

Jooolín Luján, el penúltimo es el de La Serena, y el último el de la Torre de Abraham.  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

Que vistas Luján  :EEK!: 

Entonces tu eres el que hace los mapas de Google ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Que vistas Luján 
> 
> Entonces tu eres el que hace los mapas de Google ???


Pues va a ser que no  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Con lo que cuesta el billete de avión no me daría el sueldo :Stick Out Tongue: 

Por cierto que las imágenes están pasadas por Photoshop, para limpiarlas un poco.

Juanlo, Gracias por darles nombre.

La próxima vez que baje a Canarias me pondré en el otro lado del avión. :Wink:

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Buenisimas fotos Luján, te llevas la afición a los embalses donde haga falta, iojiojjiojio, sigue asi.

Saludos

----------


## Ortigueira

Una curiosidad :
Video del llenado artificial del Lago de As Pontes , Coruña con 547 HM3 de capazacidad. Aunque estaba previsto que se llenase en 2015, ahora calculan que estará lleno a finales del 2011. 
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/videos/...1467490567.htm 


Probablemente una vez lleno, cambie el clima en la zona.

----------


## Xuquer

> Una curiosidad :
> Video del llenado artificial del Lago de As Pontes , Coruña con 547 HM3 de capazacidad. Aunque estaba previsto que se llenase en 2015, ahora calculan que estará lleno a finales del 2011. 
> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/videos/...1467490567.htm 
> 
> 
> Probablemente una vez lleno, cambie el clima en la zona.



Ahi si que no le falla el abastecimiento, será por agua en Galicia  :Big Grin: 

Bienvenido Ortigueira  :Wink:

----------


## un pontes

o que se di aqui son tonterias, o enchido do lago esta previsto desde sempre aproximadamente pra mediados de 2012, pero debido as intensas chuvias dos anos 2009 e 2010 posiblemente a finais de 2011 xa estara completamente cheo.
en canto o de cambiar o clima, outra tonteria, a zona donde esta o lago sempre foi unha zona moi humeda e con neboa, os que levamos toda a vida nas pontes sabemolo perfectamente.
estaria ben informarse algo das cousas antes de opinar.

dende as pontes.

----------


## Luján

> o que se di aqui son tonterias, o enchido do lago esta previsto desde sempre aproximadamente pra mediados de 2012, pero debido as intensas chuvias dos anos 2009 e 2010 posiblemente a finais de 2011 xa estara completamente cheo.
> en canto o de cambiar o clima, outra tonteria, a zona donde esta o lago sempre foi unha zona moi humeda e con neboa, os que levamos toda a vida nas pontes sabemolo perfectamente.
> estaria ben informarse algo das cousas antes de opinar.
> 
> dende as pontes.


Y también estaría bien que escribieses en Castellano, pues no todos lo que escribimos/leemos en este foro sabemos y/o entendemos Gallego.

Una zona húmeda y con nieve durante unos meses al año no es lo mismo que una gran superficie con agua todo el año.

Pero sí que es cierto que el cambio del microclima de la zona puede, o no, cambiar. Y si lo hace, no tiene por qué ser algo muy importante, o sí.

----------


## un pontes

bueno, lo del gallego fue que se me fue, el tema es que siempre escribo en gallego en los foros y al ver que el anterior firmaba como "Ortigueira" pues...bueno el tema es que el lago de as pontes es un proyecto espectacular, desde logo una super-regeneracion medioambiental a gran escala. Personalmente estou de acuerdo con ciertas reclamaciones de grupos ecologistas pero otras me parecen muy exageradas y poco constructivas. El lago es la unica solucion viable y logica. Ademas es una gran oportunidad de dinamizacion para la comarca de as pontes, zona industrial, y muy castigada por la actual crisis y el cierre de la antigua explotacion minera.

este es el enlace de una pagina con fotos, videos e informacion sobre el lago.

http://www.lagodeaspontes.com/

saludos

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

muy interesante lo de la reconversión de esta mina a cielo abierto en un  lago artificial, no creo que tenga unas repercusiones muy graves en el medio ambiente, siempre será mejor que la mina que tenía antes. aunque el agua pueda llevar materiales disueltos perjudiciales procedentes de la mina.

Esperamos mas fotos de embalses desde el aire, no olvideis vuestras camaras digitales en vuestros vuelos, pero que no os vean, que a mi me llamaron la atención las azafatas, cuando volé a menorca e intente hechar unas fotos a los embalses que sobrevolé.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> muy interesante lo de la reconversión de esta mina a cielo abierto en un  lago artificial, no creo que tenga unas repercusiones muy graves en el medio ambiente, siempre será mejor que la mina que tenía antes. aunque el agua pueda llevar materiales disueltos perjudiciales procedentes de la mina.
> 
> Esperamos mas fotos de embalses desde el aire, no olvideis vuestras camaras digitales en vuestros vuelos, pero que no os vean, que a mi me llamaron la atención las azafatas, cuando volé a menorca e intente hechar unas fotos a los embalses que sobrevolé.
> 
> Saludos



Las cámaras están permitidas, como el resto de equipos electrónicos que NO EMITAN señales, SOLO durante la fase de crucero (mientras la luz del cinturón está apagada). Al aterrizar y despegar está terminantemente prohibido el uso de ningún aparato electrónico.

De todos, siempre es mejor preguntar antes de sacar la cámara... o llevar una de carrete  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

